# Orientation what to expect?



## StarOfLiferic (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm a newly licensed EMT and I have no experience whatsoever. So what should I expect?


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 20, 2012)

Might help us to reply if you told us what company you were hired at.  But generally you would get an orientation to company policies and procedures, ride time with an FTO who would show you how to fill out the paperwork, where everything is in the ambulance, and get you started with how to do the job.


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jun 20, 2012)

luke_31 said:


> Might help us to reply if you told us what company you were hired at.  But generally you would get an orientation to company policies and procedures, ride time with an FTO who would show you how to fill out the paperwork, where everything is in the ambulance, and get you started with how to do the job.



Well it's a Detroit, Michigan based company, it's a smaller company that plays a big role. (Dont want to name the company and not know the policies. Sorry.)
Orientation is from 10am-5pm. 
I am expecting to be taught how to read a map better, maybe? That is what I have been hearing. 

So I should wear proper attire to move around in? Not a button up or anything interview worthy?

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 20, 2012)

StarOfLiferic said:


> So I should wear proper attire to move around in? Not a button up or anything interview worthy?



I'd recommend you call them and ask what you should wear.


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, forgot about calling them. 
Thanks.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 20, 2012)

Would be a good idea to get a map book and start learning how to use it ahead of time.  Just so you know the basics if you are working for a 911 company it will be necessary for you to be able to map quickly and if its and ift company being able to do the basic reading of a map book will put you ahead with your fto and make you look that much better. Also don't be afraid to ask questions, if you do not know something then TELL SOMEONE.  Everytime I train someone I always tell them that if they don't know something then speak up, there is no punishment for not knowing and saying so, but not saying anything and then doing it wrong or not doing it will not make you look good in front of your FTO.


----------



## nightside (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be at the same orientation. I cannot believe a google search led me to this, #1 result and for the same exact thing. HA! 

Anyways, I will be calling down there today because I forgot to ask about dress for orientation and about food. Whether we will be breaking out or need to bring food?


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jun 25, 2012)

RyanT said:


> I will be at the same orientation. I cannot believe a google search led me to this, #1 result and for the same exact thing. HA!
> 
> Anyways, I will be calling down there today because I forgot to ask about dress for orientation and about food. Whether we will be breaking out or need to bring food?



RyanT really? Ha, that's crazy that this would be the first result.
When you call/called what did they say? I spoke to a lady that I never seen there before and she said that it'll be spend mostly in a classroom setting. (Which is probably the open area, if we are talking about the same company, DMCare) But she said we don't have to wear anything that is required during an interview. But I don't want to be under dressed either but I'll take her word for it unless you find out differ, lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sure nice shoes, slacks and a polo would suffice.


----------



## nightside (Jun 25, 2012)

StarOfLiferic said:


> RyanT really? Ha, that's crazy that this would be the first result.
> When you call/called what did they say? I spoke to a lady that I never seen there before and she said that it'll be spend mostly in a classroom setting. (Which is probably the open area, if we are talking about the same company, DMCare) But she said we don't have to wear anything that is required during an interview. But I don't want to be under dressed either but I'll take her word for it unless you find out differ, lol.



Well I ended up emailing Melissa. She sent a message back saying business casual was okay. Also, we will be allowed to leave for lunch or there is a breakroom you may use if you chose to pack lunch.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2012)

StarOfLiferic said:


> RyanT really? Ha, that's crazy that this would be the first result.



Always keep that in mind.  What you post here will show up in search results, even after just a couple of days.


----------



## nightside (Jun 25, 2012)

Can't pm yet...

Im sure starting out will be meet and greet, paperwork, and houskeeping stuff. They will probably explain ojt/field training, scheduling, any certs still needed, DEMCA protocols. Who knows what else, but I wouldn't worry too much. I'm just going to show up with a big cup of coffee and roll with it.


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jul 5, 2012)

RyanT said:


> Can't pm yet...
> 
> Im sure starting out will be meet and greet, paperwork, and houskeeping stuff. They will probably explain ojt/field training, scheduling, any certs still needed, DEMCA protocols. Who knows what else, but I wouldn't worry too much. I'm just going to show up with a big cup of coffee and roll with it.



Have you received your employee # yet?
I haven't heard anything. I went right after orientation and got fitted for my uniform but other than that nothing. Called but to no avail.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 5, 2012)

StarOfLiferic said:


> Well it's a Detroit, Michigan based company, it's a smaller company that plays a big role. (Dont want to name the company and not know the policies. Sorry.)
> Orientation is from 10am-5pm.
> I am expecting to be taught how to read a map better, maybe? That is what I have been hearing.
> 
> ...




So like healthlink, community, Concorde, rapid response, MMR? Or some other company?


----------



## StarOfLiferic (Jul 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So like healthlink, community, Concorde, rapid response, MMR? Or some other company?



D. None of the above, lol.

DMCE


----------



## Ambulanceman (Jul 6, 2012)

Expect paperwork, policies, and a lot of other boring stuff.


----------



## nightside (Jul 7, 2012)

Ambulanceman said:


> Expect paperwork, policies, and a lot of other boring stuff.



Yep, thats what it was


----------



## nightside (Jul 7, 2012)

StarOfLiferic said:


> D. None of the above, lol.
> 
> DMCE



I guess this would be "like community"?...


----------

